# Idaho: Bears, bait and blood?



## north slope

This episode 2 in my quest for a mighty bruin with my bow. As some of you have read the first part of my story we were getting bears in on our first trips but in the middle of the night. This was going to be my third a last trip to Idaho this year hunting bears. Last Saturday night I had a good bear in range but never had a chance to get a shot. I piled the bait up with about 400 pounds of food and left for a week. 








When I got back the following Friday this is what my bait looked like. My camera quit taking pictures on Wednesday cause the card was full, I had 426 pictures of the bear I saw Saturday night!








I sat the stand that night (Friday) and had nothing. I was disappointed, I thought maybe the bear had cleaned me out and moved on. I came and checked my camera on Saturday and the bear had come in in the night, a glimmer of hope. Here are a few from the week.

























I went to my stand that night with high hopes. Around 8:00pm something caught my eye, I slowly turn to my left and had the bear standing broadside to me at 22 yards. How this bear got through the thick stuff he did without me seeing or hearing him still blows my mind. There was a thunderstorm moving through and the wind was going everywhere, I was going to try for the first good shot I could get. The bear slowly move to towards the bait and gave me a little window to shoot through. I let my arrow fly out of the good old Elite envy #0029, It smacked the bear a little low and he let out a huge roar! I waited a while and decided to pull out with it getting dark and all. As I left I came across the bears blood trail, I marked it and kept heading out. I got down to the main trail and I heard the bear up on the hill side, he was coughing and weasing. I hunkered down and listened, soon he start down the hill towards me and got into a willow river bottom. At this point it is getting too dark to see and the bear is about 25 yards away, he is have trouble breathing. I sat down a waited for him to expire and then I dawned on me that in a couple jumps this bear could be on top of me. I was with him for about and hour and after everything was quite, I slipped out of there. The next morning we went in a found him right where I thought he would be laying in the stream. Turns out my buddy shot a bear just about the same time I did in his stand.
















My bear was around 280 pounds and has a 18 1/4 inch skull, I guess he would go P&Y!!
What a great time and a great hunt, great friends and company. This bear is everything I wanted and more! We are already planning next years trip.


----------



## Bowdacious

Awesome bear! I've Always wanted to do that hunt! *Congrats!!!!!*


----------



## bwhntr

Very cool NS, congrats!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

So far you have progressed very nicely in your bear hunting prowess. Congratulations!

Lets see, you have a cinnamon you shot with a rifle, :roll: a blond you shot with a pistol,  and now a chocolate you shot with traning wheels.  There's only one thing left to do...

Next year it's gotta be an all black one with a recurve and a wood arrow.  <<--O/ *()*


----------



## north slope

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So far you have progressed very nicely in your bear hunting prowess. Congratulations!
> 
> Lets see, you have a cinnamon you shot with a rifle, :roll: a blond you shot with a pistol,  and now a chocolate you shot with traning wheels.  There's only one thing left to do...
> 
> Next year it's gotta be an all black one with a recurve and a wood arrow.  <<--O/ *()*


You are right about next year being a black one. Now about the recurve, I will get just as much pleasure helping drag one out that YOU killed with your recurve.


----------



## JERRY

Nice work. I would like to know what your heart rate was like after you saw the bear, but more what it was like after you had wounded the bear and as you say it was 25 yards away in the dark. I bet you never felt more alive. Maybe a little scared? :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Nice bear, looks to be a dandy!


----------



## svmoose

Awesome! That's a heck of a bear with a bow. Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker

That is a great bear! Congrats on a pretty bear! I hope to do as well! Sounds like a rush being that close to your bear in the willows! Glad you easily found him!

Chad


----------



## north slope

horsesma said:


> Nice work. I would like to know what your heart rate was like after you saw the bear, but more what it was like after you had wounded the bear and as you say it was 25 yards away in the dark. I bet you never felt more alive. Maybe a little scared? :wink:


It was a action pack 2 hour I have to say. When I was standing there at the end listening to him struggle I had my 357 in my hand. I held it up and could not even find the sights in the sky. That is when it dawned on me I was pretty helpless if this bear decided to jump on me. :shock: I was so wired I could hardly sleep that night. *OOO*


----------



## Al Hansen

Nice bear. Well done. 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster

-8/- 

-/|\- 

*OOO*

awesome any more trail camera pics


----------



## .45

Oooohhh Baby !!!  

Nice story....nice story north slope, congrats to you man !! 8) 

Hey, tell me......did you almost poop your pants, more than once?? :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Congrats on the bear there. looks like a great bear .


----------



## north slope

.45 said:


> Oooohhh Baby !!!
> 
> Nice story....nice story north slope, congrats to you man !! 8)
> 
> Hey, tell me......did you almost poop your pants, more than once?? :?


It was a wild ride, but I hung in there. 8)


----------



## EmptyNet

All I can say is WOW :shock: That bears head looks huge!


----------



## elkaholic226

Great job No. Slope!!!!!!! post some of them trail pics you got. CONGRATS!!!!  that bear looks bigger than you said.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

north slope said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work. I would like to know what your heart rate was like after you saw the bear, but more what it was like after you had wounded the bear and as you say it was 25 yards away in the dark. I bet you never felt more alive. Maybe a little scared? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a action pack 2 hour I have to say. When I was standing there at the end listening to him struggle I had my 357 in my hand. I held it up and could not even find the sights in the sky. That is when it dawned on me I was pretty helpless if this bear decided to jump on me. :shock: I was so wired I could hardly sleep that night. *OOO*
Click to expand...

Sights? Sights? you had better wish that it had none, cuz when he shoved it in your arse it would not have hurt so bad! Bears get a bad rap for the most part they are harmless!


----------



## idiot with a bow

You are so good at what you do... I think Elites are too good of a weapon to qualify as pope and young though... There should be an asterisk next to your score... Like using a gun, especially one that has a number...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

His bear wont qualify anyway. You have to be at least 4'8" tall to meet the minimum hight requirement. :mrgreen: Plus his bow has 85% let off, the limmit is 65%


----------



## Dekashika

north slope,

Nice bear, and a great report! Congrats, and thanks for sharing your story. I too have been able to hunt bears over bait in Idaho. I think your thread has inspired me to give it a try once more. Awesome hunt.


----------



## north slope

TEX-O-BOB said:


> His bear wont qualify anyway. You have to be at least 4'8" tall to meet the minimum hight requirement. :mrgreen: Plus his bow has 85% let off, the limmit is 65%


My bow is not a 85% let off. You can try to knock me off of this high but it will not work. I am a lean (kind of) mean (4'8) killing machine! 8)


----------



## EPEK

Northslope = "da man"

And.................

What slope did you kill him on?


----------



## north slope

EPEK said:


> Northslope = "da man"
> 
> And.................
> 
> What slope did you kill him on?


Funny you ask but now that I think of it he was coming down a north slope when I smoked him.


----------



## LETTER-RIP

awsome job!! bear hunting is not easy work especially baiting! great trophy, congrads.


----------



## north slope

Here are some more trail cam pics. I still don't know if there were two different bear cause sometimes the bear looks small??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Same bear.


----------



## Packout

Very well done. Congrats on the hunt and the harvest.


----------



## north slope

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Same bear.


If Tex o bob says it then it is official: same bear.


----------



## jahan

**** that is one big bitch! :mrgreen:  8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

"This boy is no longer a boy. He's a brave. He is little in body, but his heart is big. His name shall be "Little Big Man." "

-Old Lodge Skins



Nice job.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

That is awesome North Slope! That was a very good movie Tree,I still rent it and watch it from time to time.


----------



## yotee

P&Y does allow entries with over 65% let off, they just put an * next to the entry.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

yotee said:


> P&Y does allow entries with over 65% let off, they just put an * next to the entry.


What does * mean... Pu$$y! :twisted:


----------



## Huge29

svmoose said:


> Awesome! That's a heck of a bear with a bow. Congrats!


+1, props!


----------



## duckhunter1096

Let me first say, congrats on your bear. Sounds like quite the experience! 

Now, nothing against those of you that do, but how is it called "Hunting" when you bait something in, or chase it up a tree with a dog? Just my opinion, but this is no more of a hunt, than going to Texas and shooting a huge whitetail that eats from a feeder, and is surrounded by 10' tall fences. I am far from being a hunting purist, or else I'd be throwing spears, or at least using archery tackle. I do use guns......So go ahead and **** me for that. I just don't think baiting or chasing with dogs is fair. Just my opinion.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> That is awesome North Slope! That was a very good movie Tree,I still rent it and watch it from time to time.


Haha, That's #1 on my list, all time. Say what you want. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickpan

duckhunter1096 said:


> Now, nothing against those of you that do, but how is it called "Hunting" when you bait something in, or chase it up a tree with a dog? Just my opinion, but this is no more of a hunt, than going to Texas and shooting a huge whitetail that eats from a feeder, and is surrounded by 10' tall fences. I am far from being a hunting purist, or else I'd be throwing spears, or at least using archery tackle. I do use guns......So go ahead and **** me for that. I just don't think baiting or chasing with dogs is fair. Just my opinion.


Well what about fishing? Do you catch fish with your hands? Or use _bait_?

Hunt geese over a corn or grain field where the landowner/farmer "accidently" dropped too much feed?

Use dogs for bird huntin such as flushing and finding gamebirds?

Shooting big game at 100+ yards with a bow? Shooting big game with a rifle at 1000+ yards?
(you can't honestly say the animal has a 'fair chance' when they don't even know your there)

Not trying to argue, throw ya down, or say your a moron but just some things to think about. Just depends on what you feel is right i guess...


----------



## nickpan

Hey North Slope, what area were you huntin? PM if you'd like but i think we saw you guys. Were you with an Outfitter?


----------



## north slope

honkerfool said:


> Hey North Slope, what area were you huntin? PM if you'd like but i think we saw you guys. Were you with an Outfitter?


We were self guided on public land, we were in the lower Sawtooths.


----------



## north slope

duckhunter1096 said:


> Let me first say, congrats on your bear. Sounds like quite the experience!
> 
> Now, nothing against those of you that do, but how is it called "Hunting" when you bait something in, or chase it up a tree with a dog? Just my opinion, but this is no more of a hunt, than going to Texas and shooting a huge whitetail that eats from a feeder, and is surrounded by 10' tall fences. I am far from being a hunting purist, or else I'd be throwing spears, or at least using archery tackle. I do use guns......So go ahead and **** me for that. I just don't think baiting or chasing with dogs is fair. Just my opinion.


Baiting is a lot of work, you can't just throw out a couple twinkies and shoot a bear. I spent 13 days in the field before, I shot that bear. I put a bait in May 1st and did not kill a bear til the end of the end of the month. There are a lot of secrets and technique in baiting, it is a lot harder than it looks. Just because you get a bear to come to a bait does not mean you are going to get that bear. We had many bears hit our baits at night that we never got a chance at. It is just like everything else looks easy but there is a lot more to it. To add to it hunting with a bow puts limits on your range and the shots you can take. I am sure if you ever set up your own bait site you would think differently.


----------



## elk22hunter

duckhunter1096 said:


> Let me first say, congrats on your bear. Sounds like quite the experience!
> 
> Now, nothing against those of you that do, but how is it called "Hunting" when you bait something in, or chase it up a tree with a dog? Just my opinion, but this is no more of a hunt, than going to Texas and shooting a huge whitetail that eats from a feeder, and is surrounded by 10' tall fences. I am far from being a hunting purist, or else I'd be throwing spears, or at least using archery tackle. I do use guns......So go ahead and **** me for that. I just don't think baiting or chasing with dogs is fair. Just my opinion.


I am not bashing either.................but.............have you ever hunted ducks mr. duckhunter 1096? While hunting ducks did you ever perhaps use a call? Did you ever use decoys. Did you ever hunt near or around WATER? You my friend are a baiter!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Look out Yancey! Here it comes! :twisted:

I hope your arse is flame retrardent... :mrgreen:

Something else for you to chew on. Baiting, bears in particular, is a very good way to ensure that you kill only what you want. Sows and young boars look very much alike. When they are up close and don't have a clue you're there, you can scrutinize the bear and make sure you're shooting the one you want and not shooting a sow with cubs. Just because a bear comes into your bait does not mean you can or have to shoot it. Also, the food you place helps supplement the bears diet while she's nursing those cubs. Hound hunting is the same. Just because you run a bear up a tree doesn't mean you can, or have to shoot it. When you get there you can look the bear over and make sure it's the one you want. Most hounder's are experienced enough to only turn their dogs loose on a mature bear without cubs making the likelihood of running a sow with cubs minimal.

Fair? What *is* fair??? I hunted some turkeys in Montana this year that were so stupid it didn't _seem_ fair. They were on a ranch that had not been hunted all season, they were lonely because the hens had all gone to the nest, and I am **** good at sounding like a lonely horny hen turkey. Those poor basterds didn't have a prayer! :twisted: We killed 7 turkeys in three days, and it rained all day one of those days.

Hunting is NEVER _fair._ Somebody always gets whooped weather it be the hunter or the prey...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :
> 
> , and I am **** good at sounding like a lonely horny hen turkey.


Umm, you my friend must have been practicing since the last time I heard your impression of such! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'd have you ask those seven dead toms but dead turkeys tell no lies. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr

I have to admit, the Toms were running in to Tex's love calls! This was my first turkey hunt and all I can say is...Turkey's are easy!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope

What in the hell do turkeys and texobobby have to do with ME and MY big giant P&Y black bear.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

north slope said:


> What in the hell do turkeys and texobobby have to do with ME and MY big giant P&Y black bear.


Nothing at all. But, just like every other thread on here, your's just got hijacked. _(O)_


----------



## EmptyNet

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1wvm4fsr]What in the hell do turkeys and texobobby have to do with ME and MY big giant P&Y black bear.


Nothing at all. But, just like every other thread on here, your's just got hijacked. _(O)_[/quote:1wvm4fsr]
Every once in a while someone posts something that really make me laugh, and this was one of em.


----------



## north slope

EmptyNet said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="north slope":339in41e]What in the hell do turkeys and texobobby have to do with ME and MY big giant P&Y black bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all. But, just like every other thread on here, your's just got hijacked. _(O)_
Click to expand...

Every once in a while someone posts something that really make me laugh, and this was one of em.[/quote:339in41e]
Ya know, Texobobbie already has a thread about his underwear can't he just leave me and my happy bear killing thread alone??


----------



## dkhntrdstn

north slope said:


> EmptyNet said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":30kufjai][quote="north slope":30kufjai]What in the hell do turkeys and texobobby have to do with ME and MY big giant P&Y black bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all. But, just like every other thread on here, your's just got hijacked. _(O)_
Click to expand...

Every once in a while someone posts something that really make me laugh, and this was one of em.[/quote:30kufjai]
Ya know, Texobobbie already has a thread about his underwear can't he just leave me and my happy bear killing thread alone??[/quote:30kufjai]

No because it not his bear and he is mad. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

OK, back to the bear!

Did you get him green scored? Will he make P&Y? he looks big enough.


----------



## duckhunter1096

Wow.....I created a mess for myself. Oh well. My arse is flame resistant.

After hearing the arguments, I still feel the same as I did when I posted it. But I now realize I am a baiter, as I use decoys & calls to hunt ducks. Apparently hunting over water makes me a baiter as well.....So let the baiting begin! I hope I get to call in some predatory ducks that think my decoys are FOOD! That to me is the big difference. IMO, You can mess with an animals mind all day with decoys, calls, scents (in the rut, that wouldn't be the mind you're messing with.....my bad.) or whatever.....But messing with the stomach, which is one of two basic necessities for survival.....that's where I personally draw the line on big game. Remember, this is all my opinion. I was asked about my technique for fishing.....that's easy......I don't fish. Birdhunting with a dog.....Don't have one, never used one. (now blast me for that, cuz I'm a duck hunter.....I can handle it.....Not trying to justify anything, but if I lost it, I counted it in my daily bag.

Back to my original post, *Congrats on your bear*. I never once said anything like "You suck" because you killed it over bait. What did it end up scoring?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Yancey, 

You're a class act and I respect you for sticking to your guns. But C'mon dude! Get a dog for hell sakes! Wasted birds that you couldn't find for whatever reason are not good.(think of all the ones that would have made cool mounts :mrgreen: ) Even if you do count them to your bag limit. Hunting with a well trained dog is the best way to preserve game. And I know you're all about that. 

Flaming now complete. :twisted:


----------



## silentstalker

Duckhunter,

Your opinions are your opinions and that is fine, but you obviously have never baited a bear yourself have you? I am not talking guided hunts, I am talking from set up to kill on your own. It is not as easy as you make it sound. As a matter of fact it can be very difficult. All I can say is have your beliefs and stand by them, that is fine, but don't come on here on another guy's success thread and start talking trash about his methods. Start your own thread and go from there. Show a little bit of class. There is nothing wrong with your opinion, just where and how you decided to share it.

Northslope, 

Congrats on a great bear! I finally killed my bear. I posted it in the other animals forum if you want to see it! It is not as big as yours but I could not pass up the color phase!!


----------



## duckhunter1096

Rather than reply, I will go back to my very first statement.....

_*Congrats on the bear.*_

No, I haven't baited a bear.....and nowhere in there did I say it was easy. Also, nowhere in there did I **** this method of "hunting". You do still have to find the area that the bears are in. You do still have to work your a$$ off to get the animal. I will not challenge this fact at all. Hunting is a lot of work, no matter how you do it.....unless you are rich and go on nothing but ranches and guided hunts.

I noticed nobody attacked me for comparing it to hunting deer over a feeder in fences....at least we all agree on that one.

Okay, I've said enough.....Sorry for unintentionally hi-jacking your thread. I thought this was a public forum, for us to express our opinions........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> that is fine, but don't come on here on another guy's success thread and start talking trash about his methods.


Eeeeaaasy big fella. 

I really don't think he was talking "trash" just voicing his opinion. Yancey is a classy dude. He has more class in his little finger than most. I know both him and Northslope very well and I don't think either one got his feelers hurt.


----------



## silentstalker

No problem, I just prefer that on a public forum you start your own debate rather than do it on a guy's success post. I guess that is just me. 

Also, It is no where near the same as hunting a caged in animal. The baiting is the same. Congrats again on a nice bear.


----------



## north slope

All I know is that I killed a monster bear this year over bait. So basically it is proven... I am the master baiter!


----------



## .45

north slope said:


> All I know is that I killed a monster bear this year over bait. So basically it is proven... I am the master baiter!


Probably the best !!

I wish someday to have that ability...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I am the master baiter!


 -_O-

I've been one of those since I was 14! _(O)_


----------



## REPETER

That thing is one heck of a bear, great story, and pics. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Nor-tah

Congrats on the trophy!!! Wow, what a rush. I am lucky to have a master er hunter live just up the street from me! For real though excellent, hunt, story and best of all PICS!!! I am a pic *****.... Cant believe I didnt see this earlier! Cant wait for next years story!!


----------



## deadicated1

i have a sweet shirt that i bought in puerto vallarta last summer with a big ol marlin on it that says MASTER BAITER on it... while we're on the subject.


----------



## north slope

deadicated1 said:


> i have a sweet shirt that i bought in puerto vallarta last summer with a big ol marlin on it that says MASTER BAITER on it... while we're on the subject.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

:roll:


----------



## north slope

Anaconda Pintler said:


> :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

:roll: :roll:


----------



## .45

:rotfl:


----------



## north slope

With bear season starting thought I would bring this to the top. Oldie but still a good story....


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks for posting the thread again. It's a good one.


----------



## AF CYN

That was fun to read again. Thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## ISHY

Nice job. Bears are always a kick.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Good stuff master baiter!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort

North Slope,

That was a great bear. Thanks for sharing. I was wondering if you have any advice on baiting? We're you doing a honey burn before you hunted or just when you reloaded the bait?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

Did you use dog food in your bait or was it all bread?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen

awesome bear! congrats


----------



## bekins24

Congrats! thanks for the write up


----------

